# Molded Case Circuit Breakers



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

Good day to you all, just a question about adjustable mccbs,

if an mccb is rated at 200 Amps but it can be adjusted to 150 amps would it be acceptable to put in a cable rated for the 150 amps. before i go on i must tell you that i would not do it. someone wants to put in a cable for the 150 amps although the breaker can handel 200 amps. i have told them how i feel about it . if it was me i would put a cable rated at the full 200 amps but would be good to see if you guys agree with me on this... 
hope to here from you all soon.

also does anyone know of a free software for instalation design. would be good if you can tell me whre to get it..:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's common, even required for many styles of breakers, for you to buy a certain max size breaker and install the appropriate rating plugs for the current you need. If you've never been exposed to that, I realize it can be weird. The adjustables typically feature a method of attaching a seal over the instantaneous trip setting so that someone can't monkey with the dials.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Copper cost money..


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

i have even called the eca about this and my approach would be to set the breaker at the rating that is required for the installation and put a cover over the adjustable like you said and put up notice on the board so anyone who has there fingers in the board has been warned and have no excuse for messing with the breaker and putting anyone in danger.

on the other hand. what i would do is put in the cable rated at the full capacity of the breaker and then run that cable to a switch/fuse and then down rate the cable for the load that is to but used.
this make more sense to me. :thumbsup:


----------

